# Mescolare Mixing Station



## Alex (5/2/15)

Ok, I apologize for the crappy music and editing. But the product seems really good



I'm not kidding about the shitty music

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

Alex said:


> Ok, I apologize for the crappy music and editing. But the product seems really good
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not kidding about the shitty music



It's the espresso machine of vaping

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

Awesome device... My ears are bleeding but awesome machine

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

Alex said:


> Ok, I apologize for the crappy music and editing. But the product seems really good
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not kidding about the shitty music



That dude singing there should have been an engineer or something.. anything. just not a singer

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/2/15)

wow ..... music and camera work for the win hey!

but how much juice is lost in the 'cleaning'; cycle? damn clever idea though!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## HPBotha (5/2/15)

aaaah figured it out --- you play the track and the ultrasonic waves clean the pumps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (5/2/15)

rofl


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (5/2/15)

mescolare mean mixing in italian

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/2/15)

why not mix manually? I do it by taste not numbers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (5/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> why not mix manually? I do it by taste not numbers



Why would you want manual labor when you can press buttons and watch a machine do it for you...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dassie (5/2/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> why not mix manually? I do it by taste not numbers


and have to make your own cacophony doing it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (5/2/15)

On my list of "relapse hardware" to buy........sigh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (5/2/15)

Dassie said:


> That dude singing there should have been an engineer or something.. anything. just not a singer


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## huffnpuff (5/2/15)

Technically, this machine is a just metered dispenser, and not a mixer as the only thing that's doing the actual mixing is the bottle, because the the machine is dispensing the components individually. You can't even fill big bottles with it. It's easier and less wasteful, to do and mix a larger volume, then dispense into smaller bottles.

IMO This is a lame@ss gadget. Needs a rethink. A US cleaner would be a better investment for actual mixing.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

